# Mirror Finish Details Machine Polishing Training 9th Feb 2013.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

*The Machine Polishing Workshop of the Month!!!!!​*

*This course is suitable for Newbies.* I tend to run a hybrid course, so no real beginners or advanced. I do not force you to do the DA workshop first before a rotary course, we use all machines. Everyone needs to try new machines and we had people last month wanting to learn on the DA, who then bought a rotary and vice versa. Please note I run a hands on course, not a demo course; you will get plenty of hands on machining which is the way to learn not just watching someone machining a car.

After a great 3 years doing different courses I am pleased to announce that Saturday 9th February will be the next course.
*
Objective for the day is to teach you how to view paint, take paint readings, different pad and polished, different DA machines and Rotary. We will also be looking at the Big Foot machines from Rupes and their system that will show this is a DA on steroids.*

I will do a small demo on Wet sanding. Wet flatting is really raising the bar in car detailing. What I can demonstrate is the myth of excessive paint removal. We remove less paint with this method than heavy compounding to remove swirls, plus we remove the dreaded orange peel as well. Is a double bonus.

* Price per person will be £60 and includes coffee/tea and bacon sausage, and black pud butties for lunch (Black pud is optional) If you are vegeterian let me know and I will prepare salad butties for lunch.*

There is a Mc Donalds 2 minutes away if you are wanting to get something on the way in.

*Looking at the agenda;*
Usual presentation on different machines and polishes/pads and techniques. We will be using machines froom the basic Kestral, Megs Pro version, rotary and the Rupes rotary and big foot.

The day will be at Shinearama's premises in Altrincham, so plenty of safe parking available. Plus the shop will be open throughout the day.

The success of these courses; we have had people coming over 350 miles to attend!!!!

However guys, the choice is always yours and if you want to address specific issues we will address them on the day.

Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking sent to *[email protected] *via pay pal as a gift, then full payment on the day or via pal pay.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, paint readings, marking datum points, machine technique, health and safety (boring bit) etc then go onto the practical stages.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!!

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend. Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

Steve

Booking List. I cap the day at 10 people, I don't believe you can offer a full hands on training course with numbers over this, unless you just run a demo based course.

Confirmed Places
1. jonnyboyctr
2. PeanuckleJive
3. snoopin
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10.

Reserve or no deposits received.
1. 
2.

Cheers looking forward to a great course.
:buffer:

Some pictures from August's course, a good day was had by all.
Claying the car.








A Very swirly bonnet.
















After a quick tickle of 3M Fast Cut on a Scholl Wool pad worked for about 2 minutes, then reloaded the pad then another 2 minutes. There are slight wool pad marks but the polishing stage will see them off.








The concentration these guys have.
























The middle is the datum not polished bit, the left and right are after wool and Megs MF pads with Scholl S17.








And some wet sanding, at last!!!!
























Not bad for a training day!!!


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Been waiting for this thread!

It's my working weekend but I'll see if I can get the day off. Count me in for sure if I can get the time off :thumb:


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Mate and i interested  let us know when deposit to be down !


----------



## Zaid (Jan 26, 2011)

that looks brilliant, where can i enroll?.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Raga said:


> Mate and i interested  let us know when deposit to be down !


Deopsits asap to reserve a place. Cheers.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Zaid said:


> that looks brilliant, where can i enroll?.


Deopsit of £20 to [email protected] and I'll do the rest. Simples.....


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Will drop deposit when work lets me know i go weekend off was meant to find out yesterday but manager went home sick


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

This is a brilliant course, I did it last year highly recommended to anyone !!!
Jason


----------



## jonnyboyctr (Nov 7, 2012)

Count me in! Im definatly up for a bit of training!
Will paypal asap


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

jonnyboyctr said:


> Count me in! Im definatly up for a bit of training!
> Will paypal asap


Cheers dude added you.


----------



## mylo (Jul 16, 2007)

*Manchester Airport*

How far are you from Manchester airport? Cannot find your address on your website or via Google. Interested in the course if your close/ish to airport.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

mylo said:


> How far are you from Manchester airport? Cannot find your address on your website or via Google. Interested in the course if your close/ish to airport.


10 minutes away, may be able to you up or drop you off as I pass it everyday.


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Count me in! Will send the payment when I finish work tonight


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

deposit sent, excited now! :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

PeanuckleJive said:


> deposit sent, excited now! :thumb:


Cheers dude your added to the list


----------



## waxb18 (Dec 22, 2008)

S**T ive been waiting for this and happens to be the same day im hosting an event!!!

when will the next one be?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

waxb18 said:


> S**T ive been waiting for this and happens to be the same day im hosting an event!!!
> 
> when will the next one be?


Next one 2nd Sat in March and 2ns Sat in April.


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

What time do we start guys? Can't find a time on the original post


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

PeanuckleJive said:


> What time do we start guys? Can't find a time on the original post


I thought I put it on. Start at ten but if can arrive nine thirty ish we can have a brew first.


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Perfect! :thumb:


----------



## jonnyboyctr (Nov 7, 2012)

See you all at half 9 then


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Missing out on this  
Torn muscle hope I can come to the next one


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Thanks Steve!*

Top bloke. Great course. Well worth the money, time and effort. Would recommend this course to anyone thinking of buying a machine polisher and taking their detailing to the next level. Thanks Steve :thumb:


----------



## jonnyboyctr (Nov 7, 2012)

+1
Great day thanks Steve


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Echoing the sentiments of others, what a day!
Loads of knowledge to be heard and plenty of time spent actually machining, can't complain at all.

cheers steve :thumb:


----------

